

Jetstrap Beta 2.0 - Projects, Screen Linking, New UI, and 2.3.0 - yesimahuman
http://blog.jetstrap.com/2013/02/projects-screen-linking-new-ui-and-2-3-0/

======
dorkitude
Hadn't seen jetstrap before this. It's going to be a hit at hackathons! Nice
work.

------
m3ntat
Awesome new stuff guys. Here is my wish list for 3.0:

* Backend support (maybe via backbone+knockout)

* Themes

Thoughts?

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks! We definitely plan on adding this stuff. I'd love to be able to help
people easily get past the "default bootstrap" look and have some really great
looking sites.

